# Pier Fishing at Myrtle Beach



## farmall (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll be in Myrtle next week on vacation and want to take my daughter fishing. It's gotta be pier fishing or shore fishing (don't have a boat and her attention span will probably be too short for a charter or head boat). So, can anyone tell me where the best places to shore or pier fish are, what is being caught right now, the bait and rig being used and the best tide to fish on? I figure flounder is probably out there, but really don't know. Any and all help is appreciated. I got her hooked on freshwater fishing, now to move on to saltwater! Thanks for any responses. :fishing:


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I will be more than happy to help you out on Surfside pier. I'm not sure what my schedule will be, but you can call there and ask when Steve is working.
I usually have Mon and Tues off

I can also help with surf fishing


----------



## fishing-dude21 (Jul 23, 2009)

hey is surfside a good pier to kingfish? im going to stay at surfside beach. and also does it have rod holders a net/gaff?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

fishing-dude21 said:


> hey is surfside a good pier to kingfish? im going to stay at surfside beach. and also does it have rod holders a net/gaff?


We've had a great year so far. There are rod holders mounted on the end. We have pier gaffs and landing nets and most of the guys bring their own also. Never a problem landing a fish. I will say that the last few weeks have been slow for the pin-riggers but that should change soon. we're hoping this storm will blow in some cooler water this weekend.


----------



## fishing-dude21 (Jul 23, 2009)

that is good! what is the cost for kingfishing on that pier? and do they have a website?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

its 12.50 a day for float fishing


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

fishing-dude21 said:


> ...and do they have a website?


http://www.surfsidepier.com/


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

c0ch3s3 said:


> http://www.surfsidepier.com/


That website is outdated....I'm gonna see if I can rebuild it for them


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

*Tarpon Caught on Surfside Pier?????*



c0ch3s3 said:


> http://www.surfsidepier.com/


Ok, make me believe.

When you click on the WOW link it brings up a believable picture of nice big King Mac, but below that is a picture of (correct me if I am wrong) a huge Tarpon.

I cannot believe that someone caught a Tarpon off of Surfside Pier in SC,,,hope I am wrong, but I am just not buying into that. I did not even know they were this far north much less caught off of a Pier.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

zztopsail said:


> Ok, make me believe.
> 
> When you click on the WOW link it brings up a believable picture of nice big King Mac, but below that is a picture of (correct me if I am wrong) a huge Tarpon.
> 
> I cannot believe that someone caught a Tarpon off of Surfside Pier in SC,,,hope I am wrong, but I am just not buying into that. I did not even know they were this far north much less caught off of a Pier.


It is true. Got tons of pics. took 6 hrs to land. Got a mount of it in the pier.

Also got a 30 lb'er this spring


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

The Skink said:


> It is true. Got tons of pics. took 6 hrs to land. Got a mount of it in the pier.
> 
> Also got a 30 lb'er this spring


Hats off man,,,unbelievable but true. What did they catch it on?


----------



## fishing-dude21 (Jul 23, 2009)

what do you mean by float fishing?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Several tarpon are caught every year from almost every pier in Long Bay. Many more are hooked and lost, 1 or two from the surf are landed each season. There are several places tarpon can be targeted at certain times. In these locations from a boat you are virtually guaranteed a fish about once every three trips. Counting coup is another thing alltogether.


----------



## fishing-dude21 (Jul 23, 2009)

and also have there been any menhaden or other bait around?


----------



## fishing-dude21 (Jul 23, 2009)

I went and caught a small jack and I had some thing bug that pulled the hooks. there was no bait around i had to catch spots and whiting to use as bait haha


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

The Skink said:


> It is true. Got tons of pics. took 6 hrs to land. Got a mount of it in the pier.
> 
> Also got a 30 lb'er this spring


6 hours ?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

zztopsail said:


> Ok, make me believe.
> 
> When you click on the WOW link it brings up a believable picture of nice big King Mac, but below that is a picture of (correct me if I am wrong) a huge Tarpon.
> 
> I cannot believe that someone caught a Tarpon off of Surfside Pier in SC,,,hope I am wrong, but I am just not buying into that. I did not even know they were this far north much less caught off of a Pier.


Yep tarpons range up farther than SC, huge schools migrate but it's rare to hear someone mention it.


----------



## Gman (Nov 16, 2003)

Farmall,
I've been down at Myrtle all week.
I've done some surf fishing and I've fished the Apache pier twice. I've come up with nothing !
While fishing the Apache pier there may have been 15-20 people within eye site.
I saw one person catch a sheepshead and 1 person catch a small flounder.Also a few people caught some ribbon fish. That's about it. Pretty poor fishing down here.
I've found this to be typical down here for I've been coming down here since 1994 and it's always the same. 
I fish in Ocean City Maryland a lot.I catch more fishing dropping a line off the 3rd street bulkhead on the bayside than I've ever caught down here in Myrtle Beach ! Down here I'm fishing off a pier that is advertised as the longest on the east coast that goes out into the ocean 1200 feet and I hardly see anyone catching anything !
Beware of posters on this site that work on these piers telling you that the fishing is great. I personally think they are just trying to drum up some business.
If you don't catch anything on the piers, they will supply you with all kinds of excuses, like, "you should have been here yesterday", or "It's to windy" or "It's to muddy" or "It's to rough" !!
The excuses are never ending.
Hey, good luck anyway.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

ill bet you come down here the same time of year, in august right? just cause you guys come down here during the worst fishing of the year, while ther are storms blowing all over, makes it the worst fishing ever? well ive caught fish as big as any that can be caught on the surf and ive lived in myrtle beach my entire life. dont think for a minute that the fishing down here is poor. i mean, its not the best on the planet, but, you just have to know where to fish.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

GMan all you do is bash and bash about fishing at myrtle. IF you dont like it then dont fish there and quit crying about it to us. Skinks posts have been honest every time i read them and for the most part so is everyone elses here. August is the worst time to fish in myrtle esp when a hurricane is off shore. If you would do your research you would see that so quit whining and learn how to fish myrtle. If you have been coming down there since 94 and never caught anything then you are doing something wrong. Deff of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a diff result.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Gman said:


> Farmall,
> I've been down at Myrtle all week.
> I've done some surf fishing and I've fished the Apache pier twice. I've come up with nothing !
> While fishing the Apache pier there may have been 15-20 people within eye site.
> ...



gman

I think ole farmall was trying a moon or so ago, just the same mucho fine fishing is available in the area. I am sure you are aware of this already, so I am a saying lets a wet a hook.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Gman said:


> Farmall,
> I've been down at Myrtle all week.
> I've done some surf fishing and I've fished the Apache pier twice. I've come up with nothing !
> While fishing the Apache pier there may have been 15-20 people within eye site.
> ...


You are 100% right there are no fish to be caught at Apache. If I were you I would save my money and go somewhere else.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishing the SC piers is either hit or miss...either picking up nice fish or you're not catching anything. Beaches are horribly flat due to renourishment and either the fish are moving through or they're not.

There's a few spots in the surf and inlets you can do good from, or try flounder, kings, or sheepshead from the piers. If it's not working after a tide change, put the shrimp up and try something else, unless you're just there to enjoy fishing. 

As for accusing people of lying, get out a map and see how far you are at Apache from Garden City. Do you expect the fish to come to whatever pier you're on in the worst, hottest part of the year? Or should they fill every inch of the beach from Apache to Garden City so a report 40 minutes away is accurate where you're at? 

If you've been coming in August since 1994, haven't ever caught anything, doesn't that tell you something? Maybe leave the rods at home next year.


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

*Surfside Pier*

Does Surside charge you to Park?







The Skink said:


> I will be more than happy to help you out on Surfside pier. I'm not sure what my schedule will be, but you can call there and ask when Steve is working.
> I usually have Mon and Tues off
> 
> I can also help with surf fishing


----------



## Gman (Nov 16, 2003)

*more excuses !!*

Oh, I fogot those 2 excuses !!!
"It's to hot" and "It's August " !
Waa, waa, waa !!!


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Gman said:


> Oh, I fogot those 2 excuses !!!
> "It's to hot" and "It's August " !
> Waa, waa, waa !!!


not excuses, just reasons. you know, we must be doing something right down here, gman. we keep you coming back year after year and when you can't be here you lurk around on the forum for this area.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Gman said:


> Oh, I fogot those 2 excuses !!!
> "It's to hot" and "It's August " !
> Waa, waa, waa !!!


I've fished down there when it's been productive, and I've fished down there when it didn't seem like there was anything to be caught. The same can be said of any lake, river, or stream I've fished, too. Nothing for anyone to whine about. It's fishing, after all, and it sure as Hell beats working!


----------



## Gman (Nov 16, 2003)

*I guess I was correct..*

Looking at his post.
Farmall said he was coming down to Myrtle the last week of July or the first of August.
I told him that I generally fish down there at that time, and the fishing is terrible.
COCH3S3 agreed that in August Myrtle sucks for fishing because of the storms.
HOKIEBOY also agreed that August is a terrible time to fish in Myrtle !
SMOOTHLURES also said that the fishing isn't great in August because it's so hot.
It seems like I'm the one telling the truth to Farmall about how fishing stinks in Myrtle in August. COCH3S3, HOKIEBOY and SMOOTHLURES seem to agree with me !!
So SMOOTHLURES, who's the one that really lying ?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

No one has said the fishing is great right now. Fish can be caught, just because you sit there with your pierhouse frozen shrimp all day everyday and don't catch anything doesn't mean other folks don't. Go whine elsewhere, thanks.


----------



## Gman (Nov 16, 2003)

Smoothlures,
Thanks for admitting that fishing sucks right now !!
That's what I've been saying all along.
Glad you agree with me.
You should have told Farmall that from the beginning and we wouldn't be having this conversation.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

gman
youre silly. (that's the nicest way i could say that) everyone involved in this converstaion admitted from the start that fishing here sucks right now. no one has said anything otherwise. you, however, said that fish here is terrible in general and that we are prepared to lie about it if someone fishes here and finds out "otherwise." you said that we all have excuses. if you want to know what the fishing is like here at any given time of the year we will tell you. we will tell you if its bad and we will tell you if its good. we will also provide you with reasons (not excuses) as to why the fishing is how it is. that is, after all, why these boards are here. then you go on to compare the fishing here to the fishing in maryland, a totally different part of the country, getting all mad because you cant catch fish here but you can catch fish all the time in maryland. what you have been saying all along is not that the fishing here sucks right now (which we all agree on) but that the fishing here is poor all the time (which is not true.) none of us have been lying about anything. and now, in your last post, you are trying to single someone out and make them look bad. youre ridiculous. to be totally fair here, there is only one person that actually answered farmalls question, directly, and that person was you, and your answer was full of lies and insults, which is what started this whole fiasco in the first place.
so, like smooth said, go whine somewhere else.


----------



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

All this is funny really. I have fished down there for 34 years now. I am 38. I can tell you August is not typically good. There are patterns to the surf. Fall is my favorite time of year. If you can't catch fish then you just plain can't fish. My opinion is for you to try everything you are not trying already. I assume you are chunking with frozen shrimp in a round container....Is that right? Never changing anything you do? I would seriously stay in Maryland or come down when the fishing is good.......again the fall. To tell you what I have caught / seen in 34 years would take forever but no doubt there has been alot of variety, good and bad times. THATS FISHING.. Sounds like you would like to fish trout ponds where everything is guaranteed. I will be there Sept 5th -14th and I KNOW I will have bad runs and damn good runs over ten days, I HAVE NO DOUBT I will catch fish though.....and on the good days many of fish and many varieties. GO VOLS!


----------

